# The Right Thing To Do With Lost Phone...?



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

Last night I had three High School girls in the car in affluent Upper Saddle River, NJ (million dollar + homes)...Drove them about 10 minutes from one house to the home of one of the girls.

On my way to the next Pax, I look in the back seat and one of the girls left her phone on the back seat. I'm already on the way to the other pickup, so take the phone and keep it up front. Get to the next rider, drive them 10 minutes and pull off the road to call Uber and report the missing phone. Spend 10 minutes or so with Uber who says they'll be sending me messages etc. and to wait a few minutes while they contact rider with phone so we can coordinate a location to meet to return. The home was about 15 minutes from my location. I drive a bit more ,then decide to park the car in a closed for the night auto body shop, and wait, checking for new updates from Uber.

I decide after 15 min or so this is ridiculous, I'm losing any new pickups and I'll deal with it later. As I'm leaving, a white SUV rolls in and it's the mom with the three girls. They tracked the phone to me.

I ask the mom if she's heard from Uber as I reported the phone missing. She says no. Takes the phone and is basically ready to drive away. I explain that I had lost about 40 minutes of driving time calling Uber, waiting around, etc. so she says 'do you want me to compensate you?' I say, 'well, that would be great'...thinking maybe she'll give me $10? $20?

She looks in her bag and says I don't have any cash, but here's a $50 Visa gift card (brand new, unopened and with the girl who left her phone, name written on the back, a gift from someone).

So just a bit ago, I heard back from Uber and they're now asking for the name and time of the ride (which I had actually previously given when I first called) for me to receive my compensation for a returned item.

So, since I got that $50 gift card, should I still give that info and receive the $15 fee (which I know will be charged to the rider?)

**Last week I returned a phone to a drunk dude, 3 minutes after he left it..saw the phone en route to my next ride (it was on the front seat), turned around and was in front of the bar as the phone started to ring, calling his own phone. He's like where are you? 'Right out in front.' He came out of the bar, took his phone and gave me $20 and a fist bump.**


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kamenliter said:


> So, since I got that $50 gift card, should I still give that info and receive the $15 fee (which I know will be charged to the rider?)
> 
> *


No.

Seems odd that they didnt try to call their phone prior and while tracking you down.


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No.
> 
> Seems odd that they didnt try to call their phone prior and while tracking you down.


Thanks...Yeah, I was waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kamenliter said:


> Last night I had three High School girls in the car in affluent Upper Saddle River, NJ (million dollar + homes)...Drove them about 10 minutes from one house to the home of one of the girls.
> 
> On my way to the next Pax, I look in the back seat and one of the girls left her phone on the back seat. I'm already on the way to the other pickup, so take the phone and keep it up front. Get to the next rider, drive them 10 minutes and pull off the road to call Uber and report the missing phone. Spend 10 minutes or so with Uber who says they'll be sending me messages etc. and to wait a few minutes while they contact rider with phone so we can coordinate a location to meet to return. The home was about 15 minutes from my location. I drive a bit more ,then decide to park the car in a closed for the night auto body shop, and wait, checking for new updates from Uber.
> 
> ...


There are drivers who would, but I wouldn't. You were compensated directly $50. Why should the passenger be charged more when they do the right thing by you?


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd skip the formal process since they were nice enough to pay you for your time and inconvenience. I've had a bunch of folks leave phones in the back even though I usually remind them to grab. One night I picked up a dude at a nice country club and took him home, Neighborhood had $2-$3MM houses, nice for Charlotte. He takes me the long way through the 'hood after we go through the gate, showing me Thomas Davis' house, some guy that plays for the Steelers, a guy that plays for the St. Louis Cards, etc... Drop him off, on the way to get next rider and notice a light in the back seat... I didn't know the formal way of routing this through Uber so I cancelled my ride, and called a number that kept pinging on his locked screen. It was a text only number so got a message, but he immediately called it back from his home phone. it was him sending texts to his phone from a web app. Told him I was heading back, as I remembered where his 'hood was, but that I didn't remember the gate code. He said he'd meet me outside the gate. I pull up and wait, and wait.... Dude finally shows up in a sweet MB, jumps out, comes over and grabs the phone, muffles a "thanks buddy", and is gone. Gave me nothing, zero, zilch. I was pissed and should have said something as I know the guy was loaded. But he'd told me he was former Delta Force and served 3 tours before starting his logistics company and he was a very physically imposing guy. He could have at least tossed me $10. I didn't know we could go through the app and get the $15 or I would have. Always the rich ones...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

A cell phone goes into the very next mailbox I see. Cool if I can get to a drive thru one, where I don't even have to get out of my car.
Wallet ... mail box.
Hell, I stuffed a giant purse in one.
Found a loaf of bread in the trunk ... ate it.

I don't waste any time with them. I don't cancel rides, go offline, wait for it to ring, text Uber, claim or expect remuneration. What phone>? Never saw it, never had it.
This car has no "lost and found" department. Sry.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

kamenliter said:


> Last night I had three High School girls in the car in affluent Upper Saddle River, NJ (million dollar + homes)...Drove them about 10 minutes from one house to the home of one of the girls.
> *


Are Uber Terms of Service different in New Jersey? No unaccompanied minors is what mine says.

Not to mention it is damn creepy that mom chased you down.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Hell, I stuffed a giant purse in one.
> .


Call me next time you have a designer purse.
I got a crisp $20 for ya!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you admit to uber that you have the phone they might deactivate you temporarily until u return the phone


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If you admit to uber that you have the phone they might deactivate you temporarily until u return the phone


Which is why I dont admit nuthin to nobody. 
Uber wants to ask questions, I want an attorney present.
"What phone? Never saw a phone. Don't have a phone. Whatta ya talking about?"


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

Failed Login said:


> I'd skip the formal process since they were nice enough to pay you for your time and inconvenience. I've had a bunch of folks leave phones in the back even though I usually remind them to grab. One night I picked up a dude at a nice country club and took him home, Neighborhood had $2-$3MM houses, nice for Charlotte. He takes me the long way through the 'hood after we go through the gate, showing me Thomas Davis' house, some guy that plays for the Steelers, a guy that plays for the St. Louis Cards, etc... Drop him off, on the way to get next rider and notice a light in the back seat... I didn't know the formal way of routing this through Uber so I cancelled my ride, and called a number that kept pinging on his locked screen. It was a text only number so got a message, but he immediately called it back from his home phone. it was him sending texts to his phone from a web app. Told him I was heading back, as I remembered where his 'hood was, but that I didn't remember the gate code. He said he'd meet me outside the gate. I pull up and wait, and wait.... Dude finally shows up in a sweet MB, jumps out, comes over and grabs the phone, muffles a "thanks buddy", and is gone. Gave me nothing, zero, zilch. I was pissed and should have said something as I know the guy was loaded. But he'd told me he was former Delta Force and served 3 tours before starting his logistics company and he was a very physically imposing guy. He could have at least tossed me $10. I didn't know we could go through the app and get the $15 or I would have. Always the rich ones...


Yeah, one of those live and learn situations. I had two drunk guys in the car on New Years Eve last year...going to the same address..they BOTH left their phones in the car...and weirdly they had a cable attaching the two of them...It was just up the road, so I spun around and thought they'd be outside..but had already gone in. I just shoved the phones into their mailbox.



Kodyhead said:


> If you admit to uber that you have the phone they might deactivate you temporarily until u return the phone


Thankfully they didn't.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

There are people who know how to wipe/unlock those phones and ship them overseas or to the south to resell them, I suggest you meet those people.

Sometimes you might get lucky and they get access to what's inside the phone, acquiring a goldmine of data/cc info, they pay more if they can.

Each Iphone (specifically) or very expensive phone can fetch up to 100-200 bucks, depending on it's condition, consider it a tip next time, if you met the guy who will buy it off ya just as soon as you noticed the phone, shut it down until you give it to the expert.


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> Are Uber Terms of Service different in New Jersey? No unaccompanied minors is what mine says.
> 
> Not to mention it is damn creepy that mom chased you down.


I think those are the terms, but it was late, the ride was under ten minutes on quiet local roads. Eh, sometimes it's a tough call. But yeah, at first, I thought it was a police car that was scoping me out for sitting idly in the dark parking lot.



SuzeCB said:


> There are drivers who would, but I wouldn't. You were compensated directly $50. Why should the passenger be charged more when they do the right thing by you?


Thanks, you're right. I messaged back that the matter was resolved and I'd like the conversation to be ended.


----------



## M37inATL (Mar 22, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> There are people who know how to wipe/unlock those phones and ship them overseas or to the south to resell them, I suggest you meet those people.
> 
> Sometimes you might get lucky and they get access to what's inside the phone, acquiring a goldmine of data/cc info, they pay more if they can.


You are one of two kinds of people. Either a troll, or a first class a-hole.

Congrats! I'm sure your parents are proud.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> A cell phone goes into the very next mailbox I see. Cool if I can get to a drive thru one, where I don't even have to get out of my car.
> Wallet ... mail box.
> Hell, I stuffed a giant purse in one.
> Found a loaf of bread in the trunk ... ate it.
> ...


Someday you're going to lose something of value. Karma's a *****.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Someday you're going to lose something of value. Karma's a *****.


If we are talking about the same stripper karma i would give her 5 stars too


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

A few weeks ago I found a phone after dropping off a pax. I turned it off and put it in my glovebox. Next day I woke up and got into my app and used the feature to report that I had found an item. Later that day I get a text from the passenger and they arrange to meet me the next day outside the building they work in. I drive up, they're toes on the curb and hands me $20 for my trouble and that's it. I reported it as returned, but in one of the text boxes I make a note that the passenger insisted on giving me cash for my trouble and they shouldn't be charged the fee. I received a thank you note from Uber support and they thanked me for my honesty. I would let uber know that the pax insisted they tipped you for it because in the app it directly says to not accept cash because there would be a fee charged.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Someday you're going to lose something of value. Karma's a *****.


When I have something of value that I want to keep, I keep track of it. I do not expect others to look out for me.
When I lose something, it is usually because someone stole it from me.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> Not to mention it is damn creepy that mom chased you down.


Not as creepy as the story some lady posted here a couple weeks back where the PAX showed up at her HOUSE at 5AM in the morning and demanded her phone back.

Some of the vets here suggest throwing it over the nearest cliff, but what if you are in a part of the country without cliffs, what then?!

You need to invest in a heavy duty cast iron box and/or aluminum foil, and immediately wrap the invasive phone so as to create a Faraday cage and block all signals. Or you can buy special cases which do this. Then you go through the proper channels and make sure that you arrange things so that they work out for YOUR schedule not theirs.

I find it interesting that the wealthy chick didn't even bother going through the proper channels, but immediately hopped in her car and tracked you down like an animal. What does this tell you about the wealthy mindset in America. Something to think about.

----------

Can't find the original post, but here's an older one, same thing...

*Last Night's Drunk Guy Just showed up at my front door!!! | Uber Drivers Forum *

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/last-nights-drunk-guy-just-showed-up-at-my-front-door.102675/*


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

There should be an easy way to return phones to cooperative, reasonable pax and consign to oblivion the jetsam of troglodytes. Sadly, no crystal ball of discernment exists. This is why God invented lead-lined filmguard bags and retention ponds. 

O.k., I don't really condone drowning sacks of mewling smartphones, but by all means one must disable the things immediately upon discovering them, then dispatch according to the dictates of one's conscience.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

While I don't want to deal with the inconvenience of returning a phone, I do realize how important phones are and do want the person to get it back.

Maybe one way is to leave it on, put it in the back of a pickup truck you find at a parking lot. Or if possible, slip it in someones purse should there be an opportunity to do so.

This way you have a little fun also.

Pax will find their phone. Everyone is happy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Not as creepy as the story some lady posted here a couple weeks back where the PAX showed up at her HOUSE at 5AM in the morning and demanded her phone back.
> 
> Some of the vets here suggest throwing it over the nearest cliff, but what if you are in a part of the country without cliffs, what then?!
> 
> ...


She was probably yelling at her kids the whole way. It wasn't so much about the driver for her, as it was having a fit about her child being irresponsible about a phone that she probably just spent $1,000 buying her. Is it creepy? Yeah kind of, but you know she was yelling the whole way in that car, right?



Cableguynoe said:


> While I don't want to deal with the inconvenience of returning a phone, I do realize how important phones are and do want the person to get it back.
> Leave it at a massage parlor so the errant pax can find it and have a happy ending!
> Maybe one way is to leave it on, put it in the back of a pickup truck you find at a parking lot. Or if possible, slip it in someones purse should there be an opportunity to do so.
> 
> ...


I think my response to this was edited out...

Come ONNNN, Moderator! It was all double-entendre! LOL


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> She was probably yelling at her kids the whole way. It wasn't so much about the driver for her, as it was having a fit about her child being irresponsible about a phone that she probably just spent $1,000 buying her. Is it creepy? Yeah kind of, but you know she was yelling the whole way in that car, right?


That does seem to make more sense,

I was just using it as an allegory for getting into some "think and grow rich" frame of mind. She didn't wait for the proper channels, she took matters into her own hands, and tracked down that phone!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> ...you know she was yelling the whole way in that car, right?


I know kids can drain the level right out of one's head, but rampaging like a vigilante marks one as public fair game.


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

pghuberaudi said:


> A few weeks ago I found a phone after dropping off a pax. I turned it off and put it in my glovebox. Next day I woke up and got into my app and used the feature to report that I had found an item. Later that day I get a text from the passenger and they arrange to meet me the next day outside the building they work in. I drive up, they're toes on the curb and hands me $20 for my trouble and that's it. I reported it as returned, but in one of the text boxes I make a note that the passenger insisted on giving me cash for my trouble and they shouldn't be charged the fee. I received a thank you note from Uber support and they thanked me for my honesty. I would let uber know that the pax insisted they tipped you for it because in the app it directly says to not accept cash because there would be a fee charged.


Well, I never said they gave me any money. I just responded that the matter was resolved. The had previously known from my phone call last night that I had returned the phone.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Not as creepy as the story some lady posted here a couple weeks back where the PAX showed up at her HOUSE at 5AM in the morning and demanded her phone back.
> 
> Some of the vets here suggest throwing it over the nearest cliff, but what if you are in a part of the country without cliffs, what then?!
> 
> ...


Seriously. I mean, what if I was home and sleeping or even just up, late. Would she ring my bell at that time? Or wait until the next day? Doubtful, I'm sure the bell would have been ringing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I think my response to this was edited out...
> 
> Come ONNNN, Moderator! It was all double-entendre! LOL


Say it again!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> There are people who know how to wipe/unlock those phones and ship them overseas or to the south to resell them, I suggest you meet those people.
> 
> Sometimes you might get lucky and they get access to what's inside the phone, acquiring a goldmine of data/cc info, they pay more if they can.
> 
> Each Iphone (specifically) or very expensive phone can fetch up to 100-200 bucks, depending on it's condition, consider it a tip next time, if you met the guy who will buy it off ya just as soon as you noticed the phone, shut it down until you give it to the expert.


That's terrible advice.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's terrible advice.


How dare you argue with Jesus lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Say it again!


I actually just realized that it was somehow inserted into the middle of your quote! LOL


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Shut it off and sell it, use your heads for once, you aren't very bright if all you do is Uber, side hustle for your hustle.

Got dat smartz rite 'ere


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

If you don't return the phone how will Uber people order an Uber? Maybe it won't surge ever again if you don't return that phone.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> How dare you argue with Jesus lol


Wrong is still wrong regardless of which sock puppet gives bad advice.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> A cell phone goes into the very next mailbox I see. Cool if I can get to a drive thru one, where I don't even have to get out of my car.
> Wallet ... mail box.
> Hell, I stuffed a giant purse in one.
> Found a loaf of bread in the trunk ... ate it.
> ...


You mean you won't cancel a lucrative ride and/or waste a gallon of gas and/or drive 38 extra miles and/or backtrack 50 deadmiles and/or lose out on a $60 ride, all to appease an entitled, inconsiderate ingrate who cares only about themselves and making sure their cellphone is intact and unharmed - yet is completely unwilling to pay ~$40 dollars for their absolute lack of responsibility in making sure they hold on to their personal property while in your car like a big boy or girl should?

What's wrong with you??!! (I kid)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You mean you won't cancel a lucrative ride and/or waste a gallon of gas and/or drive 38 extra miles and/or backtrack 50 deadmiles and/or lose out on a $60 ride, all to appease an entitled, inconsiderate ingrate who cares only about themselves and making sure their cellphone is intact and unharmed - yet is completely unwilling to pay ~$40 dollars for their absolute lack of responsibility in making sure they hold on to their personal property while in your car like a big boy or girl should?
> 
> What's wrong with you??!! (I kid)


Ya know, one of the things I do ... I check to see if they tipped me, or remember if they tipped me.
If they did ... I will wait for a call ... usually comes in about a half hour.
Once ... had a tipper that left a phone, didn't call. I used the phone and it said that the phone had been deactivated by the user and then said "Verizon". I dropped it off at a Verizon store the next time I passed by. 
Usually though - it's an easy decision. Mail box.

I wonder what happens to them then. What does the mailman do with it? What does his boss do with it? Does it end up in the 'dead letter' file?


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Easy peasy trash can. I am not their mommy or daddy to pick up after them


----------



## Mike Brothers (May 12, 2016)

They gave you $50 that's pretty good so I probably wouldn't. The only time I've returned a phone I was met with a sincere thank you and a "I'll tip you big in the app". This was from a wealthy mid age woman (huge house). She tipped $5. So you better believe I reported it and got my extra $15


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Not as creepy as the story some lady posted here a couple weeks back where the PAX showed up at her HOUSE at 5AM in the morning and demanded her phone back.
> 
> Some of the vets here suggest throwing it over the nearest cliff, but what if you are in a part of the country without cliffs, what then?!
> 
> ...


That's pretty illegal.



BillyBob444 said:


> Easy peasy trash can. I am not their mommy or daddy to pick up after them


Incredibly bad idea and also illegal.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, one of the things I do ... I check to see if they tipped me, or remember if they tipped me.
> If they did ... I will wait for a call ... usually comes in about a half hour.
> Once ... had a tipper that left a phone, didn't call. I used the phone and it said that the phone had been deactivated by the user and then said "Verizon". I dropped it off at a Verizon store the next time I passed by.
> Usually though - it's an easy decision. Mail box.
> ...


You mean you mail it to them and pay postage or just throw it in the mailbox? Lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> You mean you mail it to them and pay postage or just throw it in the mailbox? Lol


Noooooo.
I put a postage stamp on it when I throw it in.
LoL

I had one, three guys going out for the evening. Took them to the first stop. Short run, $5 tip. Five minutes later phone rang. I thought ... "yea, he tipped me" so I answered. I laughed at him and he admitted to being a 'dumb ass'. He said, "We're going to be out all night, we'll hook up sooner or later." I said ok.
Then got busy. Totally forgot I had it.
He called again about two hours later. Sounded a lot drunker. Different bar. I said, "I'm not going off for hours." He laughed and said "me either." We hung up.
An hour later he called again. Different bar. I had a rider in the car. I was about a block away from where he was. I told him to go out to the sidewalk and I'd toss it to him. He laughed and said 'deal'.
I actually stopped and handed him the phone. He handed me a 20 and said "Have a good night."
Like ships passing in the night ...
Now THAT'S the way it's supposed to go.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

If the gift card is still valid with the $50 still available (I'd check) then you've been more than fairly compensated.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Demon said:


> That's pretty illegal.
> 
> Incredibly bad idea and also illegal.


Illegal? That's an interesting take on the subject. How my commentary on the issue illegal, exactly?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Sell it, I used to throw them in the canals or dumpster, you can make money off them easily.

An Iphone X is offered 400 bucks in the black market.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Sell it, I used to throw them in the canals or dumpster, you can make money off them easily.
> 
> An Iphone X is offered 400 bucks in the black market.


That's It!?!?!

that's a thousand dollar phone!!!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> That's It!?!?!
> 
> that's a thousand dollar phone!!!


Stolen phone sells for 700 tops.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Stolen phone sells for 700 tops.


I would like to offer you $200 for 25% of your business with a $2.50 royality on each phone till I make my money back


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

kamenliter said:


> They tracked the phone to me.


I keep a roll of tin foil in the trunk, just for this situation.


kamenliter said:


> I ask the mom if she's heard from Uber as I reported the phone missing. She says no. Takes the phone and is basically ready to drive away. I explain that I had lost about 40 minutes of driving time calling Uber, waiting around, etc. so she says 'do you want me to compensate you?' I say, 'well, that would be great'...thinking maybe she'll give me $10? $20?


From this, I would get the $15 fee. How would you know the gift card is good, at the moment anyway?


pghuberaudi said:


> I would let uber know that the pax insisted they tipped you for it ....


But rich mommy didn't insist. Servant driver had to practically beg to be compensated. "Oh, thank you, mum."


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I keep a roll of tin foil in the trunk, just for this situation.
> 
> From this, I would get the $15 fee. How would you know the gift card is good, at the moment anyway
> 
> But rich mommy didn't insist. Servant driver had to practically beg to be compensated. "Oh, thank you, mum."


True. It was brand new, though, still sealed, etc. I used it the next day and it worked.

And yes, I did have to ask.


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

As Uber clearly states we drivers are not responsible for anything left inside the car.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

My last ride left a phone in my car last night. I didn't even notice it on the seat when I looked in the back because it blended in so well. The non-account rider called after I got home and I arranged to stop at his house on my way to work today. It helped that the account holding rider already tipped me $8 on the minimum fare ride prior to calling about it. I dropped it off and he gave me a twenty. Didn't report to Uber for the $15 since they already pretty much gave me $28 above the fare.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Bozzy said:


> As Uber clearly states we drivers are not responsible for anything left inside the car.


Which doesn't change the fact that drivers are legally responsible.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Sell It


----------



## mlenk (Sep 10, 2017)

Demon said:


> Which doesn't change the fact that drivers are legally responsible.


Its their word vs ours. What phone? Never saw nothing. Maybe one of the next 10 people i gave rides to after you saw it and took it if it was even left in my car. Who knows. Never saw nothing.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mlenk said:


> Its their word vs ours. What phone? Never saw nothing. Maybe one of the next 10 people i gave rides to after you saw it and took it if it was even left in my car. Who knows. Never saw nothing.


That's wrong, it isn't their word vs yours because it's a phone and they can pull up a record of where it was.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> A cell phone goes into the very next mailbox I see. Cool if I can get to a drive thru one, where I don't even have to get out of my car.
> Wallet ... mail box.
> Hell, I stuffed a giant purse in one.
> Found a loaf of bread in the trunk ... ate it.
> ...


My thoughts exactly, especially since I only might be compensated for returning it.



Demon said:


> That's wrong, it isn't their word vs yours because it's a phone and they can pull up a record of where it was.


Yes it is, especially if there drunk. Not my problem you can't keep track of your stuff. If Uber/Lyft offered a $50 lost & found charge, then I'd take care of it. Other than that it's there responsibility.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

jlevan said:


> My thoughts exactly, especially since I only might be compensated for returning it.
> 
> Yes it is, especially if there drunk. Not my problem you can't keep track of your stuff. If Uber/Lyft offered a $50 lost & found charge, then I'd take care of it. Other than that it's there responsibility.


Legally it is your responsibility to make an attempt to return it. If you don't like it, this probably isn't the job for you.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Demon said:


> Legally it is your responsibility to make an attempt to return it. If you don't like it, this probably isn't the job for you.


Legally, what law is there that says I have to return a lost item?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

jlevan said:


> Legally, what law is there that says I have to return a lost item?


https://www.animallaw.info/statute/...434-lost-and-unclaimed-property-lost-property


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> No.
> 
> Seems odd that they didn't try to call their phone prior and while tracking you down.


Right. Maybe they thought he was either trying to steal it, or to help him avoid the temptation of trying to steal it. Basically maybe they didn't want to alert him to the presence of the phone maybe?

But a $50 gift card is pretty generous, even if they didn't offer it upfront without prompting, so who knows really.



jlong105 said:


> Are Uber Terms of Service different in New Jersey? No unaccompanied minors is what mine says.
> 
> Not to mention it is damn creepy that mom chased you down.


Right. Huge sense of entitlement without even a modicum of normal precaution.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> https://www.animallaw.info/statute/...434-lost-and-unclaimed-property-lost-property


that looks like Florida law. We don't all live in Florida.



Demon said:


> Legally it is your responsibility to make an attempt to return it. If you don't like it, this probably isn't the job for you.


In California, there IS a duty of bailment. IF I ever had possession of the property. Which is why, exactly, "I never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it. Don't even know what a sell phone IS. Gotta go back to work now, ok? Bye."


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> that looks like Florida law. We don't all live in Florida.
> 
> In California, there IS a duty of bailment. IF I ever had possession of the property. Which is why, exactly, "I never saw it. Never had it. Don't know anything about it. Don't even know what a sell phone IS. Gotta go back to work now, ok? Bye."


It doesn't look at all like Florida law because if you had bothered to read the link you would see it says Michigan law, which is where the poster who said it wasn't a law is from.

Again, you're factually wrong, because it's a phone and they can prove you did have it, which puts you in a position of having to explain why it's missing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> It doesn't look at all like Florida law because if you had bothered to read the link you would see it says Michigan law, which is where the poster who said it wasn't a law is from.
> 
> Again, you're factually wrong, because it's a phone and they can prove you did have it, which puts you in a position of having to explain why it's missing.


Well, we don't all live in Michigan either.
They can not prove I had possession of a phone.
They MAY be able to prove that it was in my car; but if I didn't know it was there, then no bailment was created. 
"I have a lot of people in my car, I assume that most of them have phones. I don't do inventory of their belongings on the way in, or out. I don't know anything about a phone. Never saw one. Don't know anything about it. Don't have it. You do NOT have my permission to search me or my car. Am I being detained? Can I go now?"


----------



## mlenk (Sep 10, 2017)

Demon said:


> That's wrong, it isn't their word vs yours because it's a phone and they can pull up a record of where it was.


It doesnt matter if it was in my car and they have a record it was there. Now its not in my car and it could have been taken by one of the other million other people i gave a ride to that night. Good luck succesfully prosecuting me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mlenk said:


> It doesnt matter if it was in my car and they have a record it was there. Now its not in my car and it could have been taken by one of the other million other people i gave a ride to that night. Good luck succesfully prosecuting me.


Also, I would wish the ex-owner of said phone good luck in defending a 'false arrest' suit after I beat the charge.
Is it worth all that?
Go get another phone, and keep track of your own shit. 
Your phone, its location and safety is none of my concern.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Also, I would wish the ex-owner of said phone good luck in defending a 'false arrest' suit after I beat the charge.
> Is it worth all that?
> Go get another phone, and keep track of your own shit.
> Your phone, its location and safety is none of my concern.


Your ignorance is entertaining. I'd love to hear how you'll win a lawsuit against an individual because the cops arrested you. 
Is it really worth going through all that when all you have to do is make an attempt to return the phone?


----------



## mlenk (Sep 10, 2017)

Demon said:


> Your ignorance is entertaining. I'd love to hear how you'll win a lawsuit against an individual because the cops arrested you.
> Is it really worth going through all that when all you have to do is make an attempt to return the phone?


Like i said saw nothing heard nothing. Pigs will be flying the day the cops arrest someone over a lost phone. Lost being the operative word here. Once again, saw nothing heard nothing. Feel free to go subpoena my ride history from uber/lyft and question all the other pax that i drove around after you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cops will arrest for theft IF they actually see it, or, IF someone will sign a complaint. Signing the complaint is a citizens arrest. Cops can be sued for false arrest -- but they got a city/county lawyer to defend them. If YOU are sued for false arrest, you gotta hire your own lawyer.

I beat that charge, and you better believe I'm coming for you. Maybe only $10,000 limit, but I'm coming. And it only costs me $75 to file. Come get me.

So, either sign a complaint and have me arrested, or let me get on with my business.
Your call.
But, my story is: Don't have your fone, never saw a fone, don't know nothin about no phone.
Your move.

I don't start chit with anybody. I move through my life as smoothly and in-obtrusively as possible. But, if someone wants to start chit with me, I am willing to dance. And, don't get me wrong, sometimes I lose - the good guy doesn't always win. But, I will always fight.

I didn't leave your phone in my car. I am not responsible for your property. I mind my own business. If you want to mind mine, or try to put your responsibilities on to me -- we got a big problem.
Like I said. Your move.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> My last ride left a phone in my car last night. I didn't even notice it on the seat when I looked in the back because it blended in so well. The non-account rider called after I got home and I arranged to stop at his house on my way to work today. It helped that the account holding rider already tipped me $8 on the minimum fare ride prior to calling about it. I dropped it off and he gave me a twenty. Didn't report to Uber for the $15 since they already pretty much gave me $28 above the fare.


I figure that $15 fee is because enough drivers didn't find lost items in their cars. Why didn't they? Because when they did, the riders would let them go out of their way to meet up with them to give the item back, and consider themselves lucky if the owner so much as thanked them.

It took twice for me. Then I stopped. Then Uber offered the $15 and I suddenly was able to find things again! I always returned in the fashion most convenient to me and got my $15 each time.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

kamenliter said:


> Last night I had three High School girls in the car in affluent Upper Saddle River, NJ (million dollar + homes)...Drove them about 10 minutes from one house to the home of one of the girls.
> 
> On my way to the next Pax, I look in the back seat and one of the girls left her phone on the back seat. I'm already on the way to the other pickup, so take the phone and keep it up front. Get to the next rider, drive them 10 minutes and pull off the road to call Uber and report the missing phone. Spend 10 minutes or so with Uber who says they'll be sending me messages etc. and to wait a few minutes while they contact rider with phone so we can coordinate a location to meet to return. The home was about 15 minutes from my location. I drive a bit more ,then decide to park the car in a closed for the night auto body shop, and wait, checking for new updates from Uber.
> 
> ...


I return the items and refuse any compensation



UberBastid said:


> Cops will arrest for theft IF they actually see it, or, IF someone will sign a complaint. Signing the complaint is a citizens arrest. Cops can be sued for false arrest -- but they got a city/county lawyer to defend them. If YOU are sued for false arrest, you gotta hire your own lawyer.
> 
> I beat that charge, and you better believe I'm coming for you. Maybe only $10,000 limit, but I'm coming. And it only costs me $75 to file. Come get me.
> 
> ...


First of all a complaint isn't reason for arrest. Try to be nicer to your customers



UberBastid said:


> Well, we don't all live in Michigan either.
> They can not prove I had possession of a phone.
> They MAY be able to prove that it was in my car; but if I didn't know it was there, then no bailment was created.
> "I have a lot of people in my car, I assume that most of them have phones. I don't do inventory of their belongings on the way in, or out. I don't know anything about a phone. Never saw one. Don't know anything about it. Don't have it. You do NOT have my permission to search me or my car. Am I being detained? Can I go now?"


Wrong again. Please don't make up stuff


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There is no “correct” way to handle a lost phone.

When the rates used to be good on Uber lost and founds where my biggest complaint.

Now it’s like #4 or 6 of the things I hate about Uber

You did the right thing and it paid off.
That rarely happened with me.

But you should have the $15 return fee refunded.

You really should.. after making sure the gift card spends...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I return the items and refuse any compensation


Why????



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Try to be nicer to your customers


Eh.....WHYYYY??!?!??!?!


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

kamenliter said:


> Last night I had three High School girls in the car in affluent Upper Saddle River, NJ (million dollar + homes)...Drove them about 10 minutes from one house to the home of one of the girls.
> 
> On my way to the next Pax, I look in the back seat and one of the girls left her phone on the back seat. I'm already on the way to the other pickup, so take the phone and keep it up front. Get to the next rider, drive them 10 minutes and pull off the road to call Uber and report the missing phone. Spend 10 minutes or so with Uber who says they'll be sending me messages etc. and to wait a few minutes while they contact rider with phone so we can coordinate a location to meet to return. The home was about 15 minutes from my location. I drive a bit more ,then decide to park the car in a closed for the night auto body shop, and wait, checking for new updates from Uber.
> 
> ...





kamenliter said:


> Last night I had three High School girls in the car in affluent Upper Saddle River, NJ (million dollar + homes)...Drove them about 10 minutes from one house to the home of one of the girls.
> 
> On my way to the next Pax, I look in the back seat and one of the girls left her phone on the back seat. I'm already on the way to the other pickup, so take the phone and keep it up front. Get to the next rider, drive them 10 minutes and pull off the road to call Uber and report the missing phone. Spend 10 minutes or so with Uber who says they'll be sending me messages etc. and to wait a few minutes while they contact rider with phone so we can coordinate a location to meet to return. The home was about 15 minutes from my location. I drive a bit more ,then decide to park the car in a closed for the night auto body shop, and wait, checking for new updates from Uber.
> 
> ...


I believe there's a company policy that states that you cannot drive teenagers in your car unless accompanied by an adult... I assume that's correct , otherwise this never would have happened in the first place,but maybe the rules don't apply in Jersey


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

a phone is worth upwards of 950. if im only getting 0-50 bucks for driving all the way back to give you the phone that i specifically say after each ride make sure you have everything you better believe im getting that 15 extra bucks...not only that there is a paper trail that i gave the phone back so no one can come and say i didnt. no one has ever had an issue with me charging that extra 15. i havent got a phone call text or email chewing me out for charging the extra after they gave me money upfront. i suggest you all charge it. teaches lessons.


----------



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

If I find a phone , I play dumb and tell the pax I am 1/2 hour away and I will drop what I am doing to return the phone for $50 lost wages.


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There is no "correct" way to handle a lost phone.
> 
> When the rates used to be good on Uber lost and founds where my biggest complaint.
> 
> ...


I actually never finished the claim with Uber, so they never got charged the $15. The gift card worked. 



Roberto134 said:


> If I find a phone , I play dumb and tell the pax I am 1/2 hour away and I will drop what I am doing to return the phone for $50 lost wages.


That would work, if they're not able to track the phone, as they did in my case. (unless you wrap it in aluminum foil).


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

kamenliter said:


> *The Right Thing To Do With Lost Phone...?*


* is THIS *

.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I review lost items on a case by case basis. As the value of the lost item increases so does my knowledge of its whereabouts depending on the attitude of the previous owner. Everything with a value of $15 or less is lost unless she’s hot. Lots of things in life are negotiable except for death and taxes.


----------



## JoJoRides (May 5, 2018)

I’m currently in possession of a stripper with a heart of golds’ metro pcs off brand cell phone. 30 minute ride took 56 minutes because I had to pull over 4 (FOUR!) times so she could vomit. In the worst neighborhood (OBT, orlando fam). It’s worthless to me but I will not spend one nanosecond to help her get it and if by some crazy chance she happens to tip me generously should she step away from the pole long enough to retrieve her phone- well I’m sorry but I’m still collecting my 15$. I should’ve ditched her ass at Mr Gyros but damn this bleeding heart and gluttonous thirst for punshiment. Plus she probably would’ve been killed/raped/tortured and I’m the one with her phone so I guess I dodged a bullet. 

Ps this is my first post hello


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> I review lost items on a case by case basis. As the value of the lost item increases so does my knowledge of its whereabouts depending on the attitude of the previous owner. Everything with a value of $15 or less is lost unless she's hot. Lots of things in life are negotiable except for death and taxes.


Luckily for your pax, this isn't negotiable.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JoJoRides said:


> I'm currently in possession of a stripper with a heart of golds' metro pcs off brand cell phone. 30 minute ride took 56 minutes because I had to pull over 4 (FOUR!) times so she could vomit. In the worst neighborhood (OBT, orlando fam). It's worthless to me but I will not spend one nanosecond to help her get it and if by some crazy chance she happens to tip me generously should she step away from the pole long enough to retrieve her phone- well I'm sorry but I'm still collecting my 15$. I should've ditched her ass at Mr Gyros but damn this bleeding heart and gluttonous thirst for punshiment. Plus she probably would've been killed/raped/tortured and I'm the one with her phone so I guess I dodged a bullet.
> 
> Ps this is my first post hello


Your avatar looks like a spider in someone's hand


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

I had a non tipping pax leave his phone in my car last night. As I was sitting in a parking lot, I heard it vibrating under my passenger seat as he was trying to call it. I answered it and arranged to return it back to him later in the evening when I was in his area. I thought to myself, if he is gracious enough to tip me even a few bucks for bringing it back, I won't submit a "returned item" claim in the app, but if he doesn't, I'm gonna submit the claim right in front of his house as he walks back inside. His choice, what will it be... Door #1 - a gracious small tip? Or Door #2 - He now pays $15 for being an inconsiderate POS? What did he choose?...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

daave1 said:


> I had a non tipping pax leave his phone in my car last night. As I was sitting in a parking lot, I heard it vibrating under my passenger seat as he was trying to call it. I answered it and arranged to return it back to him later in the evening when I was in his area. I thought to myself, if he is gracious enough to tip me even a few bucks for bringing it back, I won't submit a "returned item" claim in the app, but if he doesn't, I'm gonna submit the claim right in front of his house as he walks back inside. His choice, what will it be... Door #1 - a gracious small tip? Or Door #2 - He now pays $15 for being an inconsiderate POS? What did he choose?...
> 
> View attachment 227604


This is exactly why you shouldn't go out of your way to to return items.

In front of his house? 
For $15 he still won.

You should have made him go to you and still got your $15.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is exactly why you shouldn't go out of your way to to return items.
> 
> In front of his house?
> For $15 he still won.
> ...


I get ya...The problem is I only live about a mile away from the guy. It wouldn't have been much of an adventure for him if I made him come to me. And if he did, he definitely wouldn't have had any incentive to toss a couple of bucks my way. It was a straight shot from where I was coming from, so not much out of the way. I wasn't salivating for the $15 as I knew I would be coming back to the area at the end of my evening, but as a driver, we all know that disdain we have for non-tippers. He was a cheapskate, so I'm sure he's not too happy about the $15 fee. But I am. That's all that matters.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No.
> 
> Seems odd that they didnt try to call their phone prior and while tracking you down.





YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Not as creepy as the story some lady posted here a couple weeks back where the PAX showed up at her HOUSE at 5AM in the morning and demanded her phone back.
> 
> Some of the vets here suggest throwing it over the nearest cliff, but what if you are in a part of the country without cliffs, what then?!
> 
> ...


No cliffs? Storm drain works great


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> No cliffs? Storm drain works great


oh wonderful. thanks!

I was really in a pickle since Atlanta has very few cliffs and you aren't allowed to drive your car up the one (yes one) large hill, which has been named 'stone mountain'


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> oh wonderful. thanks!
> 
> I was really in a pickle since Atlanta has very few cliffs and you aren't allowed to drive your car up the one (yes one) large hill, which has been named 'stone mountain'


Mail box.
Just drop it in and as you drive away listen to it buzz, ring and play Destiny Child ringtones.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> oh wonderful. thanks!
> 
> I was really in a pickle since Atlanta has very few cliffs and you aren't allowed to drive your car up the one (yes one) large hill, which has been named 'stone mountain'


Is that where they camped out in season 1 of the walking dead?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Your avatar looks like a spider in someone's hand


No it doesn't . Cute dog.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Destiny Child ringtones.


so wrong


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> so wrong


I dropped a phone in a mailbox once, there was a couple of homeless beggers hanging out nearby with a sign saying they were hungry, and a dog. I got back in the car and, windows down, I could hear it in the box. The owner had a tone for text that would do a whistle, then "yooo hoo". It sounded real loud in the box. It would whistle, then "yooo hoo" again and again.
One of the homeless guys walks over to the box and listens. Almost jumped when it whistled and "yooo hoo'd". I laughed my ass off as he he'd point to the box and yell at his friends "Hey, there's somebody stuck in here. Hey, you guys, check this out." They waved him off and told him to stop drinking that cheap wine .... funny as hell.


----------



## JoJoRides (May 5, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Your avatar looks like a spider in someone's hand


It's my dog buddy



JoJoRides said:


> I'm currently in possession of a stripper with a heart of golds' metro pcs off brand cell phone. 30 minute ride took 56 minutes because I had to pull over 4 (FOUR!) times so she could vomit. In the worst neighborhood (OBT, orlando fam). It's worthless to me but I will not spend one nanosecond to help her get it and if by some crazy chance she happens to tip me generously should she step away from the pole long enough to retrieve her phone- well I'm sorry but I'm still collecting my 15$. I should've ditched her ass at Mr Gyros but damn this bleeding heart and gluttonous thirst for punshiment. Plus she probably would've been killed/raped/tortured and I'm the one with her phone so I guess I dodged a bullet.
> 
> Ps this is my first post hello


Update!!!

I drove all the way to the strippers house (40 minutes from my own, terrible i4 traffic on Sunday afternoon) and she handed me twenty singles (). Literally wanted to throw the money on the floor. But instead I took my kids to the go karts near her house and claimed my 15$ return fee. I wish I could feel bad but I don't. ‍♀

Do emojis not work??? How can I fulfill my millennial obligations without emojis?? Inside the parentheses is the vomiting emoji and at the very ended of my response is the shrugging Caucasian woman with dark hair emoji. Also next to "it's my dog buddy" is the spider emoji. In case anyone might lose sleep tonight over this disaster (sad face emoji)


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JoJoRides said:


> It's my dog buddy
> 
> Update!!!
> 
> ...


sick and vomitting:

shrugging Caucasoids:
‍♂

spider?
️
sad faces:

you making mad cash driving goober:

fried egg:

you car:

self-driving car you almost hit:

woman with headscarf:

lipstick:

--------------------- wow... hmmm..... this is srsly big problem ------------

so in conclusion, no, they don't..... just these:



...and possibly these:

๑•ิ.•ั๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ♬✿.｡.:* ★ ☆ εїз℡❣·۰•●○●ōゃ ♥ ♡๑۩ﺴ ☜ ☞ ☎ ☏♡ ⊙◎ ☺ ☻✖╄ஐﻬ ► ◄ ▧ ▨ ♨ ◐ ◑ ↔ ↕ ▪ ▫ ☼ ♦ ▀ ▄ █▌ ▐░ ▒ ▬♦ ◊ ◦ ☼ ♠♣ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▩ ◘ ◙ ◈ ♫ ♬ ♪ ♩ ♭ ♪ の ☆ → あ ぃ ￡ ❤＃ ＠ ＆ ＊ ❁ ❀ ✿ ✾ ❃ ✺ ❇ ❈ ❊ ❉ ✱ ✲ ✩ ✫ ✬ ✭ ✮ ✰ ☆ ★ ✪ ¤ ☼ ☀ ☽ ☾ ❤ ♡ ღ☻ ☺ ❂ ◕ ⊕ ☉ Θ o O ♋ ☯ ㊝ ⊙ ◎◑ ◐ ۰ • ● ▪ ▫ ｡ ﾟ ๑ ☜ ☞ ☂ ♨ ☎ ☏ × ÷ ＝ ≠ ≒ ∞ ˇ ± √ ⊥▶ ▷ ◀ ◁ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☑ ☒☢ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ♠ ♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ✙ ✈ ✉ ✌ ✁♝ ♞♯♩♪♫♬♭♮ ☎ ☏ ☪ ♈ ♨ ₪ ™ ♂✿ ♥ の ↑ ↓ ← → ↖ ↗ ↙ ↘ ㊣ ◎ ○ ● ⊕ ⊙ ○　 △ ▲ ☆ ★ ◇ ◆ ■ □ ▽ ▼ § ￥ 〒 ￠ ￡ ※ ♀ ♂ &⁂ ℡ ↂ░ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ✐✌✍✡✓✔✕✖ ♂ ♀ ♥ ♡ ☜ ☞ ☎ ☏ ⊙ ◎ ☺ ☻ ► ◄ ▧ ▨ ♨ ◐ ◑ ↔ ↕ ♥ ♡ ▪ ▫ ☼ ♦ ▀ ▄ █ ▌ ▐ ░ ▒ ▬ ♦ ◊ ◘ ◙ ◦ ☼ ♠ ♣ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▩ ◘ ◙ ◈ ♫ ♬ ♪ ♩ ♭ ♪ ✄☪☣☢☠░ ▒ ▬ ♦ ◊ ◦ ♠ ♣ ▣ ۰•● ❤ ●•۰► ◄ ▧ ▨ ♨ ◐ ◑ ↔ ↕ ▪ ▫ ☼ ♦♧♡♂♀♠♣♥❤☜☞☎☏⊙◎ ☺☻☼▧▨♨◐◑↔↕▪ ▒ ◊◦▣▤▥ ▦▩◘ ◈◇♬♪♩♭♪の★☆→あぃ￡Ю〓§♤♥▶¤๑⊹⊱⋛⋌⋚⊰⊹ ๑۩۩.. ..۩۩๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ✲ ❈ ✿ ✲ ❈ ➹ ~.~ ◕‿- ❣ ✚ ✪ ✣ ✤ ✥ ✦❉ ❥ ❦ ❧ ❃ ❂ ❁ ❀ ✄ ☪ ☣ ☢ ☠ ☭ღღღ ▶ ▷ ◀ ◁ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ⊙ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ⓛⓞⓥⓔ๑•ิ.•ั๑ ๑۩۞۩๑ ♬✿ ☉♡ ♢ ♣ ♤ ♥ ♦ ♧ ♨ ♩ ✙✈ ✉ ✌ ✁ ✎ ✐ ❀ ✰ ❁ ❤ ❥ ❦❧ ➳ ➽ εїз℡❣·۰•●○●ゃōゃ♥ ♡๑۩ﺴ ☜ ☞ ☎ ☏♡ ⊙◎ ☺ ☻✖╄ஐﻬ ► ◄ ▧ ▨ ♨ ◐ ◑ ↔ ↕ ▪ ▫ ☼ ♦ ▀ ▄ █▌ ▐░ ▒ ▬♦ ◊ ◦ ☼ ♠♣ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▩ ◘ ◙ ◈ ♫ ♬ ♪ ♩ ♭ ♪ の ☆ → あ ぃ ￡ ❤ ❁ ❀ ✿ ✾ ❃ ✺ ❇ ❈ ❊ ❉ ✱ ✲ ✩ ✫ ✬ ✭ ✮ ✰ ☆ ★ ✪ ¤ ☼ ☀ ☽ ☾ ❤ ♡ ღ☻ ☺ ❂ ◕ ⊕ ☉ Θ o O ♋ ☯ ㊝ ⊙ ◎ ◑ ◐ ۰ • ● ▪ ▫ ｡ ﾟ ๑ ☜ ☞ ☂ ♨ ☎ ☏▶ ▷ ◀ ◁ ☀ ☁ ☂ ☃ ☄ ★ ☆ ☇ ☈ ☉ ☊ ☋ ☌ ☍ ☑ ☒☢ ☸ ☹ ☺ ☻ ☼ ☽ ☾ ♠ ♝ ♞♯♩♪♫♬♭♮ ☎ ☏ ☪ ♈ ♨ ºº ₪ ¤ 큐 « »™ ♂✿ ♥ の ↑ ↓ ← → ↖ ↗ ↙ ↘ ㊣ ◎ ○ ● ⊕ ⊙ ○　 △ ▲ ☆ ★ ◇ ◆ ■ □ ▽ ▼ § ￥〒 ￠ ￡ ※ ♀ ♂ © ® ⁂ ℡ ↂ░ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▧ ✐✌✍✡✓✔✕✖ ♂ ♀ ♥ ♡ ☜ ☞ ☎ ☏ ⊙ ◎ ☺ ☻ ► ◄ ▧ ▨ ♨ ◐ ◑ ↔ ↕ ♥ ♡ ▪ ▫ ☼ ♦ ▀ ▄ █ ▌ ▐ ░ ▒ ▬ ♦ ◊ ◘ ◙ ◦ ☼ ♠ ♣ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▩ ◘ ◙ ◈ ♫ ♬ ♪ ♩ ♭ ♪ ✄☪☣☢☠㊊㊋㊌㊍㊎㊏ ㊐㊑㊒㊓㊔㊕㊖㊗㊘㊜㊝㊞㊟㊠㊡㊢ ㊣㊤㊥㊦㊧㊨㊩㊪㊫㊬㊭㊮㊯㊰✗✘✚✪✣✤✥✦✧✩✫✬✭✮✯✰ ✱✲✳❃❂❁❀✿✾✽✼✻✺✹✸✷ ✶✵✴❄❅❆❇❈❉❊❋❖☀☂☁【】┱ ┲ ❣ ✪ ✣ ✤ ✥ ✦ ❉ ❥ ❦ ❧ ❃ ❂ ❁ ❀ ✄ ☪ ☣ ☢ ☠ ☭ ♈ ➸ ✓ ✔ ✕ ✖ .: ◢ ◣ ◥ ◤ ▽ ▧ ▨ ▣ ▤ ▥ ▦ ▩ ◘ ◙ ▓ ▒ ░ ™ ℡ 凸 の ๑۞๑ ๑۩ﺴ ﺴ۩๑ o(‧"'‧)o ❆ べò⊹⊱⋛⋋ ⋌⋚⊰⊹ ⓛⓞⓥⓔ ☀ ☼ ☜ ☞ ⊙® ◈ ♦ ◊ ◦ ◇ ◆ εїз❃❂❁❀✿✾✽✼✻✺✹✸✷ ✶✵✴❄❅❆❇❈❉ ❊❋❖❤❥❦❧↔ ↕ ▪ → ︷╅╊✿ (¯`•._.• •._.•´¯)(¯`•¸•´¯) ❤`•.¸¸.•´´¯`•• .¸¸.•´¯`•.•●•۰• ••.•´¯`•.•• ••.•´¯`•.••-¤÷(`[¤* *¤]´)÷¤--(•·÷[ ]÷·•)- ①②③④⑤⑥⑦⑧⑨⑩ ⑪⑫⑬⑭⑮⑯⑰⑱⑲⑳ ⒶⒷⒸⒹⒺⒻ ⒼⒽⒾⒿⓀⓁ ⓂⓃⓄⓅⓆⓇ ⓈⓉⓊⓋⓌⓍ ⓎⓏ ⓐⓑⓒⓓⓔⓕ ⓖⓗⓘⓙⓚⓛ ⓜⓝⓞⓟⓠⓡ ⓢⓣⓤⓥⓦⓧ ⓨⓩ(⊙▂⊙✖ )(づ ￣ ³￣)づ ( c//"-}{-*\\x)(-'๏_๏'-)(◐ o ◑ )(⊙&#8230;⊙ )๏[-ิ_•ิ]๏(•ิ_•ิ)\(•ิ_•ิ\) (/•ิ_•ิ)(︶︹︺)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

*The Best Way to Type ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - The Atlantic*
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/the-best-way-to-type-__/371351/

"Every time you shrug, you don't need to Google, then copy, then paste."​
All hail ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

In its 11 strokes, the symbol encapsulates what it's like to be an individual on the Internet. With raised arms and a half-turned smile, it exudes the melancholia, the malaise, the acceptance, and (finally) the embrace of knowing that something's wrong on the Internet and _you can't do anything about it_.

As Kyle Chayka writes in a new history of the symbol at _The Awl, _the meaning of the "the shruggie" is always two, if not three- or four-, fold. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ represents nihilism, "bemused resignation," and "a Zen-like tool to accept the chaos of universe." It is Sisyphus in unicode. I use it at least 10 times a day.​


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The smart thing to do with a lost telephone is to turn it into the police, provided that the police in your area give receipts. In some places, such as The Capital of Your Nation, the police do not give receipts any more. If you take it to the F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* Office, they do not give receipts, either. What that means is that if someone at the police station or the Uber or Lyft office loses it, Uber or Lyft will not believe that you turned in the telephone and will hold you responsible.

Returning a lost article can cost you over one hundred dollars in lost time and lost revenue. Customers almost never tip for this. If you demand cash, an in-application tip or PayUp,Pal and the customer complains, Uber or Lyft will de-activate you.

Uber's measly fifteen dollars does not begin to cover your time, trouble and lost revenue.

What this means is that you should throw the telephone out the window. This goes double if the telephone has credit cards and ID s with it (many people do this these days). When questioned, say "WHAT telephone? No telephone here."


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I returned items to two separate pax lately. One was a backpack and i went through the Uber system to return it within about fifteen minutes of dropping the pax off. Fee collected, no worries. O didn't even realize i would get a fee. Second item was a phone which i foynd the next day. I swiped it open and saw my grinning face there along with the question of how many stars i should be rated. I.....did not give in to temptation to do the rating myself. I had arrived at my day job when i discovered the phone, so i took it inside and put it in a safe place until i could go through the return process. Before i could do that, though, they called the phone and i answered it. The dude was mucho reliefo to know his phone was found. I told him he could stop by my work and puck it up. He did that less than an hour later.
Unlike some people i didn't care about npt getting the reward. I'm just glad he got his phone back and it didn't inconvenience either of us terribly.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Highland Hauler said:


> I returned items to two separate pax lately. One was a backpack and i went through the Uber system to return it within about fifteen minutes of dropping the pax off. Fee collected, no worries. O didn't even realize i would get a fee. Second item was a phone which i foynd the next day. I swiped it open and saw my grinning face there along with the question of how many stars i should be rated. I.....did not give in to temptation to do the rating myself. I had arrived at my day job when i discovered the phone, so i took it inside and put it in a safe place until i could go through the return process. Before i could do that, though, they called the phone and i answered it. The dude was mucho reliefo to know his phone was found. I told him he could stop by my work and puck it up. He did that less than an hour later.
> Unlike some people i didn't care about npt getting the reward. I'm just glad he got his phone back and it didn't inconvenience either of us terribly.


Never mind the rating, how about the TIP?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Highland Hauler said:


> I returned items to two separate pax lately. One was a backpack and i went through the Uber system to return it within about fifteen minutes of dropping the pax off. Fee collected, no worries. O didn't even realize i would get a fee. Second item was a phone which i foynd the next day. I swiped it open and saw my grinning face there along with the question of how many stars i should be rated. I.....did not give in to temptation to do the rating myself. I had arrived at my day job when i discovered the phone, so i took it inside and put it in a safe place until i could go through the return process. Before i could do that, though, they called the phone and i answered it. The dude was mucho reliefo to know his phone was found. I told him he could stop by my work and puck it up. He did that less than an hour later.
> Unlike some people i didn't care about npt getting the reward. I'm just glad he got his phone back and it didn't inconvenience either of us terribly.


Glad you got that warm feeling all over for doing the right thing.
But, how would you have felt if the police showed up at your job accusing you of theft?
How would your boss feel about it?
Sooner or later you will be sorry about being a good guy.
I speak from experience. 
Put the phone in a mail box. He'll get it back, eventually.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I never regret doing the right thing. It could bite me one day but that's life.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Highland Hauler said:


> I never regret doing the right thing. It could bite me one day but that's life.


Yep. Yer right. *shrug* Oh well. No big deal if you get arrested for receiving or possessing stolen property. You'll get your reward in heaven, right?
It's only a big deal to ME if its ME that gets busted for some chicken-shit thing like that. 
You keep on doing 'the right thing'. 
Good on you.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

No need to be bitter.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> No.
> 
> Seems odd that they didnt try to call their phone prior and while tracking you down.


In my opinion,She was either concerned that the driver would keep the phone, or just wanted to make sure that the phone got returned that night. I think it's crazy not to just call the driver through Uber, and make arrangements to get the phone back Instead of chasing a driver down. In these days where you can be accused of stealing your phone and getting arrested, I think it's easier just to make plans to return the phone as quickly as possible, even though we drivers are irritated that they have to do that.

Definitely don't take the $15.


----------



## kamenliter (Dec 3, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> In my opinion,She was either concerned that the driver would keep the phone, or just wanted to make sure that the phone got returned that night. I think it's crazy not to just call the driver through Uber, and make arrangements to get the phone back Instead of chasing a driver down. In these days where you can be accused of stealing your phone and getting arrested, I think it's easier just to make plans to return the phone as quickly as possible, even though we drivers are irritated that they have to do that.
> 
> Definitely don't take the $15.


I didn't. I just used the gift card (a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Someday you're going to lose something of value. Karma's a *****.


karma people are funny what bs did you do to someone that has you wishing karma on someone else cuz thats how it works lol and im a firm believer in putting postive energy out there but lots of evil people are filthy rich & live long lives

night time no tip on x or pool deny deny deny do whatcha do Kareem abdul jabbar sky hook it out the window it wont end in your favor most times

day time, tipper, xl, select, black youll probably be rewarded for your troubles but maybe not go with your gut

$15 really not worth the time/gas/risk of life unless its a mile away or they willing to come get it, but then youre on record having it, that should be the minimum fare anyways about what a pizza costs to deliver which is heavier and much less valuable

its uber no good deed goes unpunished every situation is different but always immediately power it off and never go out your way or lose money trying to be the nice guy, people who value things dont tend to lose them & if they dont value it why should you?


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Because.....it isn't primarily Uber that I'm accountable to. Nor is it the government. I'm accountable to a far more powerful Entity than they.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Highland Hauler said:


> Because.....it isn't primarily Uber that I'm accountable to. Nor is it the government. I'm accountable to a far more powerful Entity than they.


Me too.
And when she starts going hungry, and the landlord is at the door to boot US out because I am in jail for theft, or unemployed, or spending money on lawyers ~ and I am unable to sleep because I don't feel safe closing my eyes in her presence ... that entity will make life very uncomfortable.

As to religious requirements ... I presume you are Christian so please consider Eph. 5:25 and 28; and Col. 3:19 where it is commanded that "the husband is to love and provide for his wife above all other human beings."
Paul presents another responsibility of husbands in I Timothy 5:8 - "But if any provide not for his own ... household, he hath denied the faith".

In other words, according to the Christian Bible, you have a greater responsibility to yourself and your family than you do some entitled drunken kid that can't hang on to their own property.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Me too.
> And when she starts going hungry, and the landlord is at the door to boot US out because I am in jail for theft, or unemployed, or spending money on lawyers ~ and I am unable to sleep because I don't feel safe closing my eyes in her presence ... that entity will make life very uncomfortable.
> 
> As to religious requirements ... I presume you are Christian so please consider Eph. 5:25 and 28; and Col. 3:19 where it is commanded that "the husband is to love and provide for his wife above all other human beings."
> ...


There's the whole thal shall not steal commandment, and there's nothing in The Bible saying it's ok to steal to support a family. 
Good try.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> There's the whole thal shall not steal commandment, and there's nothing in The Bible saying it's ok to steal to support a family.
> Good try.


I have a greater responsibility to care for my family than I do to return a phone to a drunk entitled kid. Period.
I don't benefit from the phone being left in my car. I don't steal phones to support my family. I am not a professional thief (or even an amateur one).


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

This is why you should always dump rider's traceable items as close as the location when you dropped off rider. 
So that if they try to track their stuffs, they will think they dropped it.


Never take it with you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I have a greater responsibility to care for my family than I do to return a phone to a drunk entitled kid. Period.
> I don't benefit from the phone being left in my car. I don't steal phones to support my family. I am not a professional thief (or even an amateur one).


Yet here you are openly saying you steal, and another thread where you advocate people having less rights. It's becoming a pattern.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Yet here you are openly saying you steal, and another thread where you advocate people having less rights. It's becoming a pattern.


And so is you staking me with the same smoke and mirrors accusations. 
We're talking about what to do with lost property. In another thread a driver was arrested for having a phone that a pax left in his car.
What's that got to do with "people having less rights"?
And where did I say I steal?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> And so is you staking me with the same smoke and mirrors accusations.
> We're talking about what to do with lost property. In another thread a driver was arrested for having a phone that a pax left in his car.
> What's that got to do with "people having less rights"?
> And where did I say I steal?


You responding to something I wrote isn't ME stalking you. 
People have a right to their property. 
You said it in your last post.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

I go out of my way to return lost property especially if it is valuable/difficult to replace/puts the stuff loser in a predicament. Duties never conflict. We are responsible for our actions and decisions. Not for the results.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> You responding to something I wrote isn't ME stalking you.
> People have a right to their property.
> You said it in your last post.


Responding with weird statements that I believe people should have less rights is. 
We just going around in circles buddy.
Of course they have the right to their property, they don't have the right to expect me to be responsible for it.
Talk to yourself now. 
Done w/ you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Responding with weird statements that I believe people should have less rights is.
> We just going around in circles buddy.
> Of course they have the right to their property, they don't have the right to expect me to be responsible for it.
> Talk to yourself now.
> Done w/ you.


The weird thing is you keep saying that some people should have less rights. No one is asking you to be responsible for it. You've been done for a while now.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Going back to an earlier point. I'd rather my kids know their daddy is in jail for doing right than to know their daddy lives day to day doing wrong.


----------

